# Milan: Florenzi out 2 o più mesi.



## admin (31 Agosto 2022)

Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.


.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.


Che fraccico sto Florenzi.

Con quello che ci costa di stipendio, Maldini ci fa 10 anni di calciomercato


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.


Che praticamente è mezza stagione


----------



## Gamma (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.


Dispiace per lui e gli auguro una pronta guarigione, ma al ritorno troverà poco spazio.

Secondo me Dest potrebbe scalzare anche Calabria entro il Mondiale.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che fraccico sto Florenzi.
> 
> Con quello che ci costa di stipendio, Maldini ci fa 10 anni di calciomercato


E chi lo ha preso?Non è che quelli buoni li prende Maldini e quelli fracichi o scarsi li porta la befana,dai.Ti leggo con simpatia,ma ho dovuto.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E chi lo ha preso?Non è che quelli buoni li prende Maldini e quelli fracichi o scarsi li porta la befana,dai.Ti leggo con simpatia,ma ho dovuto.


Infatti ero ironico, Florenzi non mi ha mai convinto


----------



## GP7 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.


Come detto fin da subito.. se non si è strappato siamo lì..


----------



## Solo (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.


Pure un triennale gli abbiamo fatto... Il nuovo Bakayoko...


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2022)

Tornerai prima di Pogba, Alessandro.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.


troppo per uno stiramento, mi sa che è uno strappo.  

in bocca al lupo, ti aspettiamo.


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2022)

Dispiace, però 3 anni di contratto a 3 milioni bisognava investirli meglio.
La politica dei giovani ci risparmia anche questi sprechi.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Dispiace, però 3 anni di contratto a 3 milioni bisognava investirli meglio.
> La politica dei giovani ci risparmia anche questi sprechi.


3 anni a 3 milioni???

A Florenzi?

Che polpettona, non hanno senso certe cifre se poi a Milanello i giocatori devono poi portarsi la carta igenica da casa per risparmiare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2022)

Contratto fino al 2025.

Se ci penso piglio a testate il muro


----------



## Giofa (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.


Torna presto Spizzi che dobbiamo zittire i polemiconi del sito 
P.S: @SoloMVB non voglio il tuo indirizzo


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Torna presto Spizzi che dobbiamo zittire i polemiconi del sito
> P.S: @SoloMVB non voglio il tuo indirizzo


Chi è Spizzi?


----------



## Giofa (31 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Chi è Spizzi?


È il soprannome di Florenzi, anche se qui viene soprannominato in modi molto meno carini


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Agosto 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> È il soprannome di Florenzi, anche se qui viene soprannominato in modi molto meno carini


Vabbè,magari lo si fa per scherzarci su,pure io ho scritto l'altro giorno Adriano Maldini o Paolo Galliani.


----------



## Maravich49 (31 Agosto 2022)

Spiace tanto Spizzi, mannaggia.
Però che che fosse di cristallo si sapeva.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.



Dispiace per Florenzi ma, come sempre, non tutto il male viene per nuocere.


----------



## Giofa (31 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vabbè,magari lo si fa per scherzarci su,pure io ho scritto l'altro giorno Adriano Maldini o Paolo Galliani.


Ma ci mancherebbe, ben vengano idee diverse. Però ammetto che Florenzi è un mio feticcio, quindi un po' mi spiace che venga preso di mira.
Ieri voleva rientrare in campo per non lasciarci in 10, son gesti che per me hanno un valore


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E chi lo ha preso?Non è che quelli buoni li prende Maldini e quelli fracichi o scarsi li porta la befana,dai.Ti leggo con simpatia,ma ho dovuto.


Dai su lo hanno preso x le liste. Finché ci sono queste regole ci saranno certi acquisti. Che poi l'anno scorso proprio male non ha fatto...


----------



## sampapot (1 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Dispiace, però 3 anni di contratto a 3 milioni bisognava investirli meglio.
> La politica dei giovani ci risparmia anche questi sprechi.


porc.....3 milioni annui per una riserva mi sembrano un pò tanti...stile Romagnoli...2 erano forse troppi....mah


----------



## Zenos (1 Settembre 2022)

3 anni a 3 milioni. Poi magari non rinnoveremo Leao come Kessie,per un paio di milioni e schiena dritta. Ah ma il garante non si può criticare...


----------



## David Drills (1 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe, ben vengano idee diverse. Però ammetto che Florenzi è un mio feticcio, quindi un po' mi spiace che venga preso di mira.
> Ieri voleva rientrare in campo per non lasciarci in 10, son gesti che per me hanno un valore


Siamo in 2 ...
Si sa che è di cristallo, ma si sa anche che quando sta bene è il miglior TD italiano, con una personalità ed una leadership che la maggior parte della rosa si sogna. Anche queste sono cose che hanno valore, non solo il numero di gol e assist.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.


.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2022)

Non sarà per questo che si è fatto male ma l'altra sera era da togliere all'inizio del secondo tempo, si vedeva chiaramente che non stava bene, non aveva forza nelle gambe (e non era solo lui a non averne)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, Florenzi dovrà restare fermo per 2 o più mesi. Per questa ragione i rossoneri, come ampiamente riferito, hanno preso Dest.


Sinceramente si vedeva dalla fine del primo tempo che era parecchio in affanno, la sua generosità gli è costata cara 

Non capisco chi si lamenta del rinnovo, mandarlo via dopo la grossa mano che ci ha dato l'anno scorso non sarebbe stato bello stile Milan. Certo lo stipendio è esagerato e ingiustificato, quello sì.


----------



## Giofa (1 Settembre 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sinceramente si vedeva dalla fine del primo tempo che era parecchio in affanno, la sua generosità gli è costata cara
> 
> Non capisco chi si lamenta del rinnovo, mandarlo via dopo la grossa mano che ci ha dato l'anno scorso non sarebbe stato bello stile Milan. Certo lo stipendio è esagerato e ingiustificato, quello sì.


Vero. Comunque dubito lo stipendio sia 3 netti


----------

